# Worming & Flea Prevention



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hiya 

I'm asking this as the Chi is so teeny and i'm wondering if they get given the same dose as other dogs?

I would be inclined to use Drontal for worms, and Effipro for flea prevention, sound ok?

Any other ideas or suggestions appreciated!!

Also, what's the deal with the treatment of pups? 

I use Panacur syrup, does anyone use this for puppies too?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I always ask my vet for worm tabs as they come all in one dose.Flea treatment you can get from pet shops for puppies,and don't use sprays i use a flea comb,but i'm lucky never find any


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*fleas*

:hello1:if your baby does for some reason get fleas b careful of flea shampoos-my 2 dogs both got very sick bcause of flea shampoo.now i use dish detergent-it works just as well(only 4 killing fleas-not prevention).


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I would get flea treatment from the vet, I have been lucky enough that I have not had to treat them, I do check on a daily basis. Worming I use pancura paste, I find it very good.


----------

